# Hellebore 'midnight ruffles'



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2017)

Last summer at work there were some various hellebore pots going to the compost pile. I planted a few near my apt and these are flowering. Were tiny plants, surprised they survived and flowered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 11, 2017)

Good save, nice flowers. I can't believe how early these things bloom.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 11, 2017)

Love hellebores! It's gorgeous. I'll have to post photos of my collection.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2017)

a very nice flower


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2017)

Please do Wendy. I'm considering adding some to my
perennial beds and I need some advice on growing conditions. You're a good man Charles...you saved 'em!


----------



## Don I (Apr 18, 2017)

That is a nice flower.
Don


----------

